# 3c59x.ko nicht installiert...3c59x.c vorhanden: wie zur .ko?

## MisterG

Hallo!

Nachdem sich mein Framebufferproblem erledigt hat, tut sich jetzt ein neues Problem vor mir auf:

Irgendwie funktionierte meine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr... denk ich: gut, guckste nochmal in den modulen nach. Gesagt getan; ich schau in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 und merke da fehlt die "3c59x"! Also schnell hinein geschrieben, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht...  :Sad:   Dann mal geguckt ob überhaupt die 3c59x.o existiert: DA HABEN WIR JA DEN SALAT!!! Die fehlt irgendwie. In /usr/src/linux/drivers/net gibts ne 3c59x.c! Wie bekom ich daraus jetzt bitte ne 3c59x.o (und wo muss ich die dann evtl noch reinkopieren?)?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!!Last edited by MisterG on Wed Feb 28, 2007 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qubit

hmm...

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

modprobe 3c59x

Qubit

----------

## SinoTech

 *MisterG wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Nachdem sich mein Framebufferproblem erledigt hat, tut sich jetzt ein neues Problem vor mir auf:
> 
> Irgendwie funktionierte meine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr... denk ich: gut, guckste nochmal in den modulen nach. Gesagt getan; ich schau in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 und merke da fehlt die "3c59x"! Also schnell hinein geschrieben, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht...   Dann mal geguckt ob überhaupt die 3c59x.o existiert: DA HABEN WIR JA DEN SALAT!!! Die fehlt irgendwie. In /usr/src/linux/drivers/net gibts ne 3c59x.c! Wie bekom ich daraus jetzt bitte ne 3c59x.o (und wo muss ich die dann evtl noch reinkopieren?)?
> ...

 

Kernelmodule haben die Endung ".ko", nicht ".o"  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Psycho Dad

 *Quote:*   

> Kernelmodule haben die Endung ".ko", nicht ".o"

 

Beim 2.6-er Kernel ja, frühere Versionen haben tatsächlich die Endung "o".

----------

## SinoTech

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kernelmodule haben die Endung ".ko", nicht ".o" 
> 
> Beim 2.6-er Kernel ja, frühere Versionen haben tatsächlich die Endung "o".

 

Oha, bin zwar schon einige Zeit Linux-user, aber anscheinend noch nicht lange genug  :Wink: .

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## MisterG

Schonmal gut zu wissen, dass die Endung jetzt .ko ist...   :Very Happy: 

Ich hab mal versucht (wie 2. Post) im Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux mal make modules_install ausgeführt... sieht aber dann so aus:

```

linuxsrv ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

linuxsrv linux # make modules_install

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

linuxsrv linux # modprobe 3c59x

.

.

WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 3xxx:.......

.

.

WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 3228: ignoring bad line starting with 'module_exit(vortex_cleanup);'

FATAL: Module 3x59x not found

linuxsrv linux #

```

Mir is klar, das wahrscheinlich der Modprobe (der übrigens sehr lang ist... stellt nur nen Ausschnitt dar!) nach der Fehler-Meldung von make modules_install überflüssig war, aber vielleicht hilft das ja trotzdem euch irgendwie....

Trotzdem schonmal danke für die ersten Hilfen!!! Weiter so!

----------

## s.hase

Hast Du überhaupt das Modul 3x59x als Modul in deiner Kernel-Config ausgewählt? Sonst kannst du soviele makes machen wie du willst  :Wink:  Also erstmal ein make menuconfig, da dann den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte als Modul auswählen, danach make modules && make modules_install.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## MisterG

Wo müsste den der Eintrag in der menuconfig stehen? ich finde da nix mit 3c59x o.ä.?

edit: GERADE GEFUNDEN... moment ich kompelier mal neu... wenns was neues gibt sag ich bescheid

----------

## MisterG

Also das Modul ist jetzt erfolgreich geladen... Danke für die Hilfe, das mit der menuconfig hat abhilfe geschafft!

Jetzt funktioniert allerdings die Netzwerkkarte nicht wirklich: Beim Booten kommt immer

```
Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

      192.168.0.2

      network interface eth0 does not exist

      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

        netmount was not started

```

Also das Modul 3c59x.ko wird geladen! Das steht auch beim booten da, dass das Modul erfolgreich geladen wurde...

Noch ne Idee?

----------

## SinoTech

Was sagt denn ein "ifconfig -a"? Ist dazu irgendwas in "dmesg" zu finden (speziell die Ausgabe direkt nach dem laden des Moduls wäre interessant)?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## MisterG

Äh, irgendwie hab ich hier nach ifconfig -a neben der "Netzwerkkarte" "lo" noch einen Eintrag mit "sit0" (irgendwas mit IPv6-in-IPv4)... könnte dieser eintrag irgendwie das Eth0 stören? Wenn ja muss man das dann im Kernel wieder ausschalten (menuconfig)...  :Question: 

zu dmesg: das steht nix von dmesg...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *MisterG wrote:*   

> Äh, irgendwie hab ich hier nach ifconfig -a neben der "Netzwerkkarte" "lo" noch einen Eintrag mit "sit0" (irgendwas mit IPv6-in-IPv4)... könnte dieser eintrag irgendwie das Eth0 stören? Wenn ja muss man das dann im Kernel wieder ausschalten (menuconfig)... 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

"sit0" sagt mir ehrlich gesagt gar nichts  :Sad: , denke aber nicht das das mit den Problemen mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun hat.

 *MisterG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> zu dmesg: das steht nix von dmesg...  

 

Jo, ist normal das da nichts von dmesg steht, denn dmesg ist ein Befehl  :Wink: .

Entlade nach dem booten mal das Module und lade es erneut. Danach demesg aufrufen (zeigt dir die letzten messages an). Viele Module geben nach dem laden aus, welche unterstützte Hardware sie geunfden haben, bzw. ob und welcher Fehler aufgetreten ist.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## MisterG

Also ich hab das Modul entladen (mit "rmmod 3c59x") und dann wieder geladen (modprobe 3c59x)... dann kamen wieder diese ganzen Fehlermeldungen mit "WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line XXXX: Ignoring bad line starting with...." Ist vielleicht irgendwie die datei 3c59x beschädigt oder die modprobe.conf? gibts ne möglichkeit die zu reparieren?

Beim dmesg-befehl steht aufm ersten Blick nix zum Netzwerk... wie war nochmal der Befehl sich die Ausagbe (von z.B. dmesg) Seitenweise anzeigen zu lassen?

Am besten ich setz das System nochmal neu auf! Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur weil das eine Modul (noch) nicht geht, würde ich NIE Linux neu installieren.

Starte mal als root: modules-update force

Der erstellt dir eine neue /etc/modprobe.conf

Tobi

----------

## MisterG

So...mit modules-update force sieht das ganze so aus:

```
* Updating /etc/modules.conf ... [ ok ]

* Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ... [ ok ]

* Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf! [ !! ]

* Updating /etc/modprobe.conf by hand ... [ ok ]

* Updating modules.dep

```

wir kommen der sache scheinbar auf die spur!... weiter so!!!

----------

## Finswimmer

Was steht in /etc/modules.d/ drin?

Tobi

----------

## MisterG

zwei dateien:

aliases

i386

....  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal rein. Sind da irgendwelche Fehler enthalten?

Tobi

----------

## MisterG

Also wie könnten denn solche Fehler aussehen? Weil ich erkenn nicht wirklich etas (leider erkenn ich auch keinen Eintrag der irgendwie mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun haben könnte)...

----------

## Finswimmer

Kauderwelsch, kaputte Zeichen.

Zu Not postest du es mal hier.

Tobi

----------

## MisterG

Ne, also das kann ich nicht bestätigen! Sieht alles super aus in der Datei, es existieren nur logisch aneinander gereihte Buchstaben und Rauten... ergibt aber alles gewisser Maßen einen Sinn   :Confused: 

----------

## MisterG

Ich hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht...   :Idea:  kann es sein das die Netzwerkkarte einfach noch nicht erkannt wird weil das vielleicht ein Bug von der Version 2006.1 is? soll ich das ganze mal mit der normalen 2006.0 versuchen?    :Question: 

Weil seltsamerweise funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte tadellos mit der LiveCD... wenn ich dann chroote funktionierts immernoch, nur nach 'nem Neutstart gehts net mehr...  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *MisterG wrote:*   

> Ich hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht...   kann es sein das die Netzwerkkarte einfach noch nicht erkannt wird weil das vielleicht ein Bug von der Version 2006.1 is? soll ich das ganze mal mit der normalen 2006.0 versuchen?   
> 
> Weil seltsamerweise funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte tadellos mit der LiveCD... wenn ich dann chroote funktionierts immernoch, nur nach 'nem Neutstart gehts net mehr... 

 

1. Also ob 2006.0 oder 2006.1 macht keinen Unterschied, da du nach einem update deines Systems sowieso alle Programme in der neusten Version haben wirsd  :Wink: .

2. Wenn du das Modul jetzt lädst, kommt dann immer noch diese Fehlermeldung?

 *MisterG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] dann kamen wieder diese ganzen Fehlermeldungen mit "WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line XXXX: Ignoring bad line starting with...." [...]
> 
> 

 

Falls ja, was steht in der "modprobe.conf" in dieser Zeile?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Finswimmer

Die modprobe.conf wird doch durch modules-update automatisch aus den Parametern der Module aus /etc/modules.d/* erstellt.

Die *sollte* so gut sein, wie die einzelnen Dateien.

Leider kommt das bei ihm:

 *Quote:*   

> * Updating /etc/modules.conf ... [ ok ]
> 
> * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ... [ ok ]
> 
> * Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf! [ !! ]
> ...

 

Ich hatte das auch mal, da hatte ich nen Fehler in /etc/modules.d/*.

Bin also im Moment etwas ratlos.

Tobi

----------

